# 80s TV



## kburra (Jan 17, 2014)

When you arrive at the site you’ll be greeted with a vintage looking television, and have a list of different types of programming on the right side of the TV. The first thing I did was click the None link beneath the list to uncheck everything. 
That way you can just select the type of programming you want from the list. Your options are Cartoons, Comedy, Commercials, Drama, Gameshows, Kids, Movies, Music, News, Other, Soaps, Specials, Sports, Talkshows, and Trailers. The numbers next to them show you how many are in that category. 
After you’ve selected your options, just click Power to turn the television set on. And then you can watch whatever randomly came up. Or you can use the channel buttons to surf through your options. 

http://www.my80stv.com/


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2014)

Neat toy!

Bookmarked and Liked - thanks!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2014)

We get that on our normal TV!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 17, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> We get that on our normal TV!



You too eh? :lofl: 

Thanks for the link Kburra


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2014)

What makes it worse, is that I still have a vintage TV, on which I can watch Magnum PI, Kojak, Hawaii 50 etc; but a great idea for anybody who isn't as lucky as me!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 17, 2014)

We just get that 80s stuff repeated interminably in the late hours for free, whether we want it or not.


----------

